# Lyft Hertz Car Rental



## Alkimist (Feb 5, 2017)

So i reserved a rental car at hertz yesterday and when i got there they said they don't do lyft. I have an itinerary emailed from them. What's the deal here?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Lyft is a Ponzi scheme. Next question.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Alkimist said:


> So i reserved a rental car at hertz yesterday and when i got there they said they don't do lyft. I have an itinerary emailed from them. What's the deal here?


It looks like you probably changed the pickup location of the rental. Only certain Hertz locations actually participate in the program and that is what is populated first. I am pretty sure the airport location would not be one of the participating locationa.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Alkimist said:


> So i reserved a rental car at hertz yesterday and when i got there they said they don't do lyft. I have an itinerary emailed from them. What's the deal here?


You must go to the Lyft Express Drive page, find the location near you and go to their email and wait for their "invitation." Not all Hertz are Lyft. In Costa Mesa they have maxed out on the program and last I heard it is a 2 month waiting list. GM is a investor and a partner in the Express Drive program, perhaps a shorter wait time. They have refined the program since the conception, you can't reserve cars on line any longer.


----------



## Alkimist (Feb 5, 2017)

drivininsac said:


> It looks like you probably changed the pickup location of the rental. Only certain Hertz locations actually participate in the program and that is what is populated first. I am pretty sure the airport location would not be one of the participating locationa.


Yes i did change it because It was the only one that is open during weekends,.


----------



## Alkimist (Feb 5, 2017)

Old Smokey said:


> You must go to the Lyft Express Drive page, find the location near you and go to their email and wait for their "invitation." Not all Hertz are Lyft. In Costa Mesa they have maxed out on the program and last I heard it is a 2 month waiting list. GM is a investor and a partner in the Express Drive program, perhaps a shorter wait time. They have refined the program since the conception, you can't reserve cars on line any longer.


I just went with uber hertz. since lyft wasnt available. I'll be getting my rental tomorrow, any tips?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Alkimist said:


> I just went with uber hertz. since lyft wasnt available. I'll be getting my rental tomorrow, any tips?


I don't know much about Ubers program with Hertz. I do think the ride count is higher to get the fees waived.


----------



## Alkimist (Feb 5, 2017)

Old Smokey said:


> I don't know much about Ubers program with Hertz. I do think the ride count is higher to get the fees waived.


Didn't got any cars because they said i did it as an applicant. I don't know what they're talking about but what i did was click reserve on the uber website and follow the instructions. Anyways i think i might rent with hyrecar what do you think about hyrecar? I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Alkimist (Feb 5, 2017)

Yesmassa said:


> This gig is hard enough when you own an appropriate car outright. Lemme get this straight. Not only are you a new cherry to this, but you dont actually have your own car that youre gonna use? In light of everything posted here in these forums, and god knows where throughout the internet, you actually think getting involved with rideshare is a good idea. So good of an idea that youre willing to not only make what it pays for the time invested, but additionally you are willing to erode your net even further by paying to rent lease a car for iffy rates? Wow
> 
> Awesome. Do it!!!! But dont act suprised in the near future if this plan gies awry and ppppllllease dont be talking bout too many drivers out there in the coming months.
> 
> ...


I have a 2015 honda civic but it's in the shop right now. Im only planing to rent until my car is done. I also have an iphone so i don't think i need to be equipped by uber/lyft. Im just asking if it's a good idea that's all. appreciate your honest opinion tho


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Alkimist said:


> I have a 2015 honda civic but it's in the shop right now. Im only planing to rent until my car is done. I also have an iphone so i don't think i need to be equipped by uber/lyft. Im just asking if it's a good idea that's all. appreciate your honest opinion tho


If I were you I would wait until the car you want to use is finished with it's repairs.


----------

